# Izzys surgery



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy had 2 cardiac arrests...the first one was shortly after they induced her, she responded quickly to the meds and stabilized so they decided to continue with the enucleation...just after they removed the eye and were suturing her she fully arrested...they could not get her heart restarted and needed to preform chest compressions..after 30 seconds they got a heart beat...she is in the ICU....she will have another cardiac consult again tomorrow and they want to do a batch of tests...we are going over at 1630 for a brief visit...do to her condition they want us to just stay long enough for a few hugs and kisses....I am just so thankful that our vet clinic said that she needed to be at the OVC do to her being high risk...she would never have survived if we had the surgery done there...prayers and positive thoughts still needed for this little girl...

Kathleen


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh Kathleen what an absolutely harrowing experience for you all to go through, Izzy has been in my thoughts ever since you posted her surgery was scheduled. Thank The Lord she has survived and pray she stays strong throughout her recovery, sending you all masses and masses of positive thoughts. X


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Kathleen I pray for your strentgh and Izzy's. Please keep us posted you will be on my mind.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thoughts and prayers sent your way. Give Izzy a little puppy pat & soft kisses from me, Chico, and Kody. I will be watching this thread for more updates.....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers! I am so glad she is ok and I will continue to pray.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww!! Poor Izzy!! Hang on girl!! She is a fighter. Sending prayers, hugs & kisses your way.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hoping and praying she will be OK Kathleen.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry....hugs and prayers from all us gals.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My thoughts are with you all, kisses to Izzy xxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad she's okay now. My thoughts are with you all! Please keep us updated. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

How awful for all of you: what a brave little girl. Sending supportive thoughts your way. x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

we just got back from our quick visit...the cardiologist was just finishing up examining her...after looking at her day long EKG strips and what has happened in the OR they suspect she has Sick Sinus Syndrome...she will now wear a Holter monitor for 72 hrs to see if they need to place a pacemaker now or if she can be monitored by a cardiologist and have the pacemaker implanted at a later date...Dr Pinard was still there and said she has never operated as fast as she did today...they apologized for the sutures not being very neatly placed ...she said Izzy made them all earn their pennies today, Dr Flores came out and had a consult with us, she is a ICU doc...I looked at her and asked her if she was working in the ICU last year and she said yes...I reminded her she had looked after Bella...I knew I recognized her from somewhere...Dr P said that Dr F was in the OR and was technically the reason Izzy is still alive along with the anesthesiologist team...Izzy didn't look too bad for all she had been thru today...but was very medicated...we did get some kisses though...hopefully she has a quiet night .


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bless your hearts..we're thinking of all of you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

awwww poor sweet baby... she actually looks pretty good! Awake and alert! Yay. Hoping for a restful night for her and for all of you who love her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW Izzy, Prince, Lady and Sapphire send you warm hugs for a good recovery. I know it has been a hard day!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Izzy! Many prayers and healing thoughts coming your way! I'm sorry things were so rough today, Kathleen, but I'm very glad to hear that she fought though it all! I'll look forward to more positive updates!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She looks good for just coming out of surgery! Hopefully everything will turn out well and no more surgery for her.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh poor little Izzy!! How scary! So glad to hear she survived all that and is ok.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Poor little Izzy! My heart goes out to you, brave little girl x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy had a very good night...no problems at all...ate a good breakfast...we went over to the hospital and she was fitted with the Holter monitor. then the cardiologist wanted to see her again, then the ophthalmologist and Internist...if all is ok later, we can bring her home...she will wear the monitor for 72 hrs and then I remove it and send it back for evaluation...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WOOHOO way to go Izzy


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh bless, what a stressful time for you, so happy she is well.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh dear  we are praying for you beautiful  xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to hear she is eating and probably coming home soon! You are lucky to have such great vets at a great hospital. I am sending out good healing thoughts. Hopefully you will get good results from the monitor. Izzy is lucky to have you.


----------

